# Pin Drop



## Aquanaut (Feb 16, 2018)

Anyone experiencing issues with actual pick up address based on pin drop?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Aquanaut said:


> Anyone experiencing issues with actual pick up address based on pin drop?


Had a bit of a challenge with this one


----------



## Aquanaut (Feb 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Had a bit of a challenge with this one


Lol!!


----------



## CastleSD (May 24, 2016)

It's typically a GPS issue with passenger phone, the ap shouldn't allow a pin drop that is too far from the road , its an issue because the timer doesn't start, so you can't get a no show fee. This has happened to me several times, passenger isn't there, and I either have to cancel and be paid nothing, or try to call passenger and drive around and look for them. These passengers pay no attention to pin drop or the address that pops up, they just blindly order without making sure their location is correct, and then expect the driver to deal with it. Ugh!


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

Got a t[ping from some girls a few Saturday nights ago when I was near Carowinds. Location was nowhere near Carowinds so I accepted. Drove me to an empty business in the nearby industrial park, a couple of miles from the park entrance. Knew something was up so I called immediately. Girl answered and said they'd walk toward the gate and meet me out there in 5 minutes. I was pissed. Said OK, hung up and cancelled. Wasted a good 6-7 minutes of my night with a faulty location.


----------



## Aquanaut (Feb 16, 2018)

Failed Login said:


> Got a t[ping from some girls a few Saturday nights ago when I was near Carowinds. Location was nowhere near Carowinds so I accepted. Drove me to an empty business in the nearby industrial park, a couple of miles from the park entrance. Knew something was up so I called immediately. Girl answered and said they'd walk toward the gate and meet me out there in 5 minutes. I was pissed. Said OK, hung up and cancelled. Wasted a good 6-7 minutes of my night with a faulty location.


I know the feeling ... I had a couple similar situations.



CastleSD said:


> It's typically a GPS issue with passenger phone, the ap shouldn't allow a pin drop that is too far from the road , its an issue because the timer doesn't start, so you can't get a no show fee. This has happened to me several times, passenger isn't there, and I either have to cancel and be paid nothing, or try to call passenger and drive around and look for them. These passengers pay no attention to pin drop or the address that pops up, they just blindly order without making sure their location is correct, and then expect the driver to deal with it. Ugh!


I had one where I wait out the 5 min on UberX and then called her and she asks me "where are you?" I tell her the address where I'm waiting and she tells me "No that's where I'm going". No need to say how that was handled.


----------

